# 18th Birthday party ideas-need help:)



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

You could do a Alice in Wonderland theme and have a Unbirthday (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unbirthday)
Its a concept that comes up in the book that is celebrated on any day other than the persons birthday, but its still a birthday party :S Are you as confused as I am? XD
There's lots of AiW threads out there...with lots of good ideas. 
Best way to do an AiW is to use Malice in Wonderland (I think its called that).

Have the party as if a Mad girl has went insane and depending on how many rooms you have and your budget then you could have the following-

Buffet Area- Mad Hatter Tea Party - Basically just lots of tea cups, maybe a forest scene setter and the food has to be a main attraction. Extravagantly displayed and maybe even extravagant itself. Also add small touches like have chairs that are different sizes, drinks with 'Drink Me' labels or even drinks served in tea cups.

Another room can be the Red Queens palace- severed heads everywhere and animals on the furniture- like the movie. Also frogs and tarts, white roses sloppily painted Red and flamingo croquet- that could even be a game!

Another Room or Outside area can be as if you have fallen down a rabbit hole. Someone did a brilliant haunt like this where they hung many different objects from trees and had signs and it was very random and busy.

If you have another room then maybe try to include something to do with the Jabberowcky or Bandersnatch although I don't have many ideas on that.


For Games you could have the Flamingo Croquet, Tempt your fate or a scavenger hunt. 

Just go wild with the theme and feel free to ask me whatever you want


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Really thanks  

I will definitely take it into account. I think I will do "mixed themed" party so I still need other ideas and then choose best and put some of them into my party. Do you have any recipes for light food for people on diet? I want to prepare easily digestible and light food but creative designed maybe something with vegetables, fruit, yoghurt, ice?

Still need ideas for games, decorations etc. Photos welcome.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Definitely make it a costumed birthday party! When everyone dresses up, it just makes the festivities that much better  As for quick and easy food, here's a couple of pix from my party last year.

All this is, is deli meat layered on a plastic skull. I used a bit of cream cheese to make the first layer of meat stick properly. The rest of the meat is layered around the tray, along with different cheeses. I had a bowl of rolls next to it so guests could make their own sandwiches. 










In this pic, I have spinach dip with cubes of bread (called it brain hemorrhage). And then a veggie platter with onion dip (puking pumpkin dip). Of all the food I had at my party, these were the most healthy  










For games, you could play 'Tempt Your Fate'. I did this last year and everyone really enjoyed it. Get a bowl, bucket or cauldron....whatever your little black heart desires and fill it with a bunch of different good and bad fates that you have written on pieces of paper. This can be anything from 'handcuff yourself to the person standing closest to you 5 minutes' (which is a bad fate) to 'the fates are in your favor...you win a prize' (good fate). So, your guests will either win a prize or get stuck doing a bad fate lol. But of course, it's all in good fun. Everyone was cracking up with the bad fates. There was a thread all about this game. I'll try and find it for you


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, here's the thread for Tempt your Fate:http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...pes/74140-tempt-your-fate-game-bad-fates.html

And here's a thread of ideas for games:http://www.halloweenforum.com/party-ideas-experiences-recipes/64040-adult-halloween-party-games.html


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

MissMandy you always have great ideas! You could slice strawberries length wise, they look like tongues. apples with a lite caramel dip. veggie trays are always popular. 


Mexican layer dip (lite version)
Ingredients

1 can fat-free refried beans 
1 pkg low-sodium taco seasoning 
1 package of Wholly Guacamole - Spicy
1 8 oz container of fat-free sour cream SAVE NOW
1 package fat free shredded cheese SAVE NOW
1 cup Pico de Gallo (storebought or homemade)

Directions

Mix beans and taco seasoning together (to taste).

Spread beans onto whatever platter you like, to about a 1/4" thickness.

Spread guacamole on top of beans.

Spread sour cream over guacamole.

Sprinkle Pico de Gallo over sour cream.

Sprinkle cheese on top. 

(For a Halloween party, I made a "web" of sour cream on top of the cheese and made spiders out of black olives.)

Serves about 10 people.


----------



## Ghost Host (Jul 22, 2012)

Do a masquerade party!


----------



## bognosh (Jun 16, 2012)

Party Games <-- (clickable Link) These are a little kiddy-ish, but you could alter them for older crowds. 

More grown up, embarassingly fun games <-- Clickable link

We always played potato golf (panty hose, potato, and golf ball - use the potato as the "golf club" hanging between your legs in the panty hose to hit the golf ball across a designated area).

Bobbing for donuts is great too. Tie donuts at nose height for guests to try to eat without using their hands. 

Have fun!


----------



## Hollie H (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are some cute "diet" ideas. 

Veggies. 









Fruit Salad


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Really thanks all I should think over your ideas and make some of them when it is closer to my birthday.
Any other?


----------



## HalloweenTrick (Feb 2, 2012)

A voodoo masquerade party would be great! You could do a witches kitchen and have spell books, potion jars and shrunken heads. You could be a voodoo priestess or jester. Your themed colors would be black, purple and green. I know for sure that this is a theme i would love to do one year. 
I like the veggie skeleton Hollie H!


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

Indeed! Go for the masquerade party! I did that for my 25th and it was great! Totally owrth it and combines fantastic with veggie/light plates (I'm a veggie myself) as well with the combination of several themes - birthday room - horror room - fantasy room? I wish I could post a picture of my party then, but my hard drive crashed. :S Totally go for that! It'll get the whole vibe going and you'll feel like a princess! ( I was going for Sissi, but they straightaway called me Marie-Antoinette...I'm afraid my character shone throughXD). Definately great for turning 18! (And you can wear the dress again when you turn 25!)


----------

